

Lockheed To Furlough 3,000 On Monday, Layoffs Also Kicking In - bane
http://tech.slashdot.org/story/13/10/04/2324202/lockheed-to-furlough-3000-on-monday-layoffs-also-kicking-in?utm_source=rss1.0mainlinkanon&utm_medium=feed

======
toomuchtodo
Did we have to link to Slashdot instead of the actual sources?

[http://www.lockheed.com/us/news/press-
releases/2013/october/...](http://www.lockheed.com/us/news/press-
releases/2013/october/1004hq-government-shutdown.html)

[http://news.dice.com/2013/10/04/shutdown-forces-lockheed-
fur...](http://news.dice.com/2013/10/04/shutdown-forces-lockheed-
furlough-001-3000-monday/)

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/lorenthompson/2013/10/04/defense...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/lorenthompson/2013/10/04/defense-
companies-warn-thousands-of-layoffs-imminent-due-to-shutdown/)

------
jMyles
Wow. This is better than anything I thought was going to come from the
"government shutdown."

~~~
billrobertson42
In what way?

